# Race Valeting Vs Brand New Nighthawk Black Civic Type R-GT Dealer shocker



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Yesterday was a long day for me, up at 5am and leaving for Hastings at 5:30 arrived at just gone 7 to see 1 of my previous clients who had just traded his Milano red Type R for a Brand New Black Type R-GT.

Firstly apoligies as my camera battery died on me, the little 1 had turned my camera on in the bag and when I got it out to use it it was dead 

Firstly the owner had taken a few before shots and had the warerhouse nice and setup for me with lights and power etc.

Heres a few of the defects swirls/RIDS/holograms/trails what didn't it have:










some nasty scratches on the bonnet









































































Firsty the car was clayed using Zaino clay (hardly anything came off) as the car was cleaned before hand for me to save a little time:thumb:

It was a training day/correction all turned into 1 as the owner had never clayed a car or used a machine neither so I thought best to teach him while I was working and with it being a honda and the butter paint that it is he will be able to correct any marring/defects in future.

The car was then taken outside again and washed and then dried and moved back into the warehouse for correction to take place.

I firstly started off with the makita and a red elite car care finishing pad and some swissvax cleaner fluid, this was tested on the bonnet which took a few hits to remove some of the deeper RIDS but the paintwork was SOOOO soft.

I then set Nigel up with the PC and a megs finishing pad with some megs 83/80, he took to the machine like a natural and helped me throughtout the day doing bits and pieces. Thanks Nigel :thumb:

Once all the car had been corrected I gave it a IPA wipedown then went to put a glaze on the bonnet via machine and it marked the paintwork again, so out correcting again and then IPA'd and left out the glaze and straight for the 1st coat of Zaino Z2 pro, this was applied to the whole car and then buffed as gentle as possible not to mark the paint again, followed by a z6 wipedown and then 2nd coat, repeated again for the 3rd and final coat.

I then sealed the wheel with some fk1000p and the trims were sealed using Zaino Z-CS, the glass was cleaned using megs and then rainx applied, finally the tyres were dressed using Zaino.

I have just had these pictures emailed to me, sorry these only 2 afters, but he is going to take some more at the weekend for me.

So after 12.5 hrs work these are the afters,



















And the Honda Dealership are paying for the correction due to the owner kicking up a fuss about the state of the car 

Finally walked in the day last night @ 10pm after driving in the pooring rain all the way home.

And to say I slept well was a under statement.

More pics coming when I get some more folks.

Thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## Type R Dave (May 3, 2009)

great job mate, i myself have a ep3 type r and have to say you are not joking about the soft paint its a nightmare, especially on night hawk black lol, must admit dont like the new shape civic type r though never the less outstanding work matey:thumb:


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

The Black in that last pic looks amazing.

How can a 20k car be handed over in that condition?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

I spoke with the dealer on the phone prior to confirming the booking and he told me there valeters had the car back after the owner had complained about the swirls defects etc and tried rectifing it by hand lol.

His excuse was the owner was too fussy, I couldn't believe it and told him how would he feel if the shoe was on the other foot and he had just spent 20k, that soon shut him up.

The dealers bodyshop chap even looked at my website and said they couldn't finish a cars paintwork that...

I admit the paintwork is like butter but that was shocking.

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice Paul, stunning work!!

Actually looks like an 09 car now, better in fact!


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Sounds like a hard days work!

Looks great - did you get a close up of the bonnet marks when you were done? Im assuming 100% correction with the "butter paint"?

Glad to see more pro's using FK1000 also, seriously going to have to give it ago on my alloys :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Sonic said:


> Sounds like a hard days work!
> 
> Looks great - did you get a close up of the bonnet marks when you were done? Im assuming 100% correction with the "butter paint"?
> 
> Glad to see more pro's using FK1000 also, seriously going to have to give it ago on my alloys :thumb:


Yeah I love the fk1000 great product with super durability ease of use, My camera had died so these are the only pics the owner took, he's getting some more at the weekend.

Paul


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice, a superb improvement. lovely colour with a bit of blue in it


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

Good job paul.Cant believe they presented the car in that fashion.Not a fan of civics but a great finish.They way it should of been.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great job there Paul :thumb:.


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Wonderful turn around there! Great job!


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top turnaround, I myself have the same car and struggle keeping in tiptop condition. Last pic looks spot on!:thumb:


----------



## Nissan SE-R's (Jan 1, 2009)

Thats how every dealer should deliver.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning turn around paul, its shocking what the dealer can do to the cars thease days, looks great turn around thow bud been looking forward to this one.

tom


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

great turnaround can't believe the car was brand new in the first pics:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks very nice in the limited after pics Paul.
I can never understand why anyone would want a black Honda though with paint as soft as that, absolute nightmare to live with IMO.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Truly outstanding job Paul :thumb:, how dealers get away with that !!!!! and then say the owners rather fussy  :wall:


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent job mate,concur with eveyone else,the paintwork was a disgrace.Do they have quality control on final assemby lines.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Bloody hell : that is completely and utterly out of order. Having had Honda cars in the past thie attitude suprises me but not as much as the state they left the paint work in :wall:

I must say, I couldnt have driven it away like that.

Paul, wicked work as per usual:thumb:. 

Love to the little one for switching your camera on :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb: crackin' last pic


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

hopefully get some more after pics up at the wknd when I get them emailed over to me.

Thanks for all the comments chaps


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Top work as usual there mate. 
Well done for putting the dealer in his place about the owner being to fussy:thumb:
Anyone who spends £20,000 or any amount on a new car deserves for it to handed over looking like your finished pictures.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Race Valeting said:


> hopefully get some more after pics up at the wknd when I get them emailed over to me.
> 
> Thanks for all the comments chaps


What are doing at home, if your on a day off get outside and give the motor a good clean up :lol::lol::lol:

p.s. : Note to self ; must remember to carry spare batteries from now on before my DW mates think Im a numptie


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

spectacular finish dude, and thats how they SHOULD be delivered


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work there, I am sure the new owner is very happy...

Is it just me, but I think this is the 2nd post within a few days that is saying that the dealers are now complaining about owners being "too fussy" about the condition of the cars paint work...

WTF is going on?!?!?! How do they expect somone to be happy with that [email protected]????? :doublesho



:thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

It's hard to believe that we're looking at a new car in the 'before' pictures, appalling!

Great work, great result :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Mr Face said:


> What are doing at home, if your on a day off get outside and give the motor a good clean up :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> p.s. : Note to self ; must remember to carry spare batteries from now on before my DW mates think Im a numptie


Thanks Mike, yeah seriously thinking about some spare batteries for the Nikon, was really looking forward to loads of after pics too 

Day off been to view a unit and then to the agents dicussing the worse bit £££, tomorrow have the little 1's scan then back to it thursday/friday


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice paul! looks cracking


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Seen this on VXROnline, stunning work!! :thumb:


----------



## Wally Llama (May 14, 2009)

First things first....Hi all :wave:
This is my first post on DW, and it just happens to be in a thread about my car 

The day that I collected the car was as black as your hat, blowing an 'arf hooley and slinging it down with rain, so i was never going to spot any swirls or holograms without a thorough inspection using a very bright light, and add to that the fact that I had my 'excited at getting my first new car' head on ! As far as I could see, the car looked fine.

It wasn't untill a few days later that I caught a glimpse of some holograms on the side of the car, and after a thorough look around I found several other swirls which prompted me to get in touch with the dealer. I was _expecting_ to hear something along the lines of "it was ok when you took delivery" or "black does show any marks you may have made on it, sir", but they simply asked me when I would like to take it in, and they would have a look at it for me....good news ! I took the car in, they 'had a go at it' and in my opinion made it worse.....bad news !

My benchmark of what a well presented car should look like is this..










That's the car I traded in, which was corrected by Paul 18 months ago, and I have spent countless hours over the last 18 months keeping it looking like that. I then suggested to the dealer that a possible solution was for Paul to carry out a correction. The dealer then (obviously, in the current financial climate) offered to try a few cheaper alternatives to put things right, but I dug my heels in, and they agreed to Paul carrying out the work if it would make me happy. As an aside, the general manager told me that all the sponges had been binned, and replaced with m/f washmitts as a result of this situation.

So, despite some of the (rightly so) negative comments about car dealers, Im more than happy with the after sales service because they ultimately came up with the goods to keep me happy, when, they were not really under any obligation too do so :thumb:

Oh yeh, the bloke who corrected my new car..... s'pose I should mention him  He drives from Pompey to Hastings to be onsite for 07.00, knocks his pipe out for thirteen and a half hours correcting my car whilst making sure I don't trash it with the p/c, and answers a non stop string of numpty detailing related questions before driving back to Pompey in the p***ing rain !

Nice one Paul, fantastic service and a great job done...Thanks :thumb:

I've just converted 2 more 'after' pictures from RAW format, hope you dont mind me adding them to this post.



















Cheers

Nigel.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

Many thanks Nigel.

Glad you were happy with the cars results and as you say nice for the garage to pay out for the correction, can't wait to see some more pics when you get some.

Glad you enjoyed trying out the PC and other parts of the detail.

Atb
Paul


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

I like that last picture, its almost like the car is liquified. Every corner is shimmering. Great job!:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2009)

Mike V said:


> I like that last picture, its almost like the car is liquified. Every corner is shimmering. Great job!:thumb:


Many thanks :thumb:

It looked awesome afterwards and the Zaino worked magic on the finish....

Paul


----------



## Stallion (Mar 21, 2009)

That was a BRAND new car  Im shocked...

But what a great turn around -


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Paul


----------



## mos (Jul 29, 2009)

"honda and the butter paint" - I know what you are talking about, i do own a black civic'08 as well. Great job!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

talk about thread resurection! :doublesho


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

very nice


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work - much better :thumb:


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice work, really like these. Bet that work knocked every last penny out of the salesmans profit lol. And switching to mf washmits is a terrible idea. They'll do more damage than a sponge if not kept clean, which, undoubtedly they wont be.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice.


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

Blimey! That was bad. I know how you feel with the soft paint, i have the same car but in milano red and it marks very very easily! Thats a top job you done there. After shoot looks lovely!


----------

